# Reef Raft



## ch08 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm trying to see if any of you regularly visit Reef Raft in Mississauga. I want to know more about this store. Everytime I call them nobody answers the phone!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

All I can say is I have heard good and bad about that store. Untill I hear otherwise I am staying clear.


----------



## ch08 (Aug 7, 2009)

they have owed me $4735 for livestock and shipping costs since 43 days ago.... I'm looking for someone to help me recover my $ and can pay a nice commission


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ch08 said:


> they have owed me $4735 for livestock and shipping costs since 43 days ago.... I'm looking for someone to help me recover my $ and can pay a nice commission


I've heard that story before!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

been there a few times, never impressed, staff is "lazy"


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> been there a few times, never impressed, staff is "lazy"


That's been our experience as well, we were very unwelcome and they smoked in the store.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

O_O huugge turn off for me...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

And Illegal!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> And Illegal!


Got the impression they really didn't care.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I really think they can't afford the fines if they are caught...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I have done business with them

Althou they are not so friendly and not so unwelcoming..

but they do offer some exotic / rare items that are cheaper than other marine stores


----------

